# Facet synovial cyst decompression



## ortho1991 (Sep 15, 2009)

HI All

Our Dr. is looking for a code for facet synovial cyst decompression.
Here is the op-note.

Under direct fluoroscopic guidance a 22 gauge spinal needle was introduced towards the targeted facet joint until the needle tip  could be felt penetrating the face joint capsule.  A 3 ml syringe was attached to the needle and approximately 1.2ml of synovial cyst fluid was aspirated from the joint space. No injection into the joint space or at the facet joint was performed.  The needle tract was then flushed as the spinal needle was removed. Next, a transforaminal epidural steroid injection was performed at L4 and L5.

I know the code for the transforaminal ESI 64483 and 64484 but not sure what code to use for the facet synovial cyst deompression. I have looked at 20612-10022 just not sure these fit.  Any help or surggestions will be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 15, 2009)

It almost seems as if the aspirated cyst was performed at the same level.  If so, this would be inclusive to your ESI.


----------



## NFBarner (Sep 15, 2009)

I would consider this medium joint aspiration (facet joint).  I would code it as 20605 but it probably is inclusive to 64483.


----------



## ortho1991 (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you for your help I think your right, the facet decompression is included


----------

